# Nooks Buying Turnips at 552!  (Closed Thanks everyone)



## Firesquids (Apr 26, 2020)

Entry fee is 1 NMT or something from my wishlist.


Edit: Due to high demand, I'm going to need to prioritize NMTs sorry for the inconvenience.


Thread is still open for those that have posted, if you feel you have been skipped, please feel free to DM me.






						Wishlist by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by firesquids containing 13 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## islandpineapple (Apr 26, 2020)

would love to come!
will bring this item in black








						Ring | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

Ring can be found in New Horizons and New Leaf.




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Ruri (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it one trip per item/NMT~? I have multiple items from your wishlist~


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come I have nmt


----------



## Mgoetz44 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d like to come. I can bring 1 NMT


----------



## Frogloaf (Apr 26, 2020)

Love to come can give you a garden lantern


----------



## Artinus (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come for 1 NMT. If I can do 3 trips I'll give 4 NMT (1 as a tip)


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Apr 26, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Entry fee is 1 NMT or something from my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a nmt and would love to come by!


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come? I have a white ventilation fan.


----------



## Jules (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come by, 1NMT no problem! I also have the black beach chair & blue floor light


----------



## GumbleGoopus (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Cat Grass in black. If it is 1 item per trip let me know and I can bring more!


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi if you open back up can I come over? I have the blue dreamy sweater


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come if you reopen. Just saw your edit. More than happy to bring 1 nmt and catalog the fancy kimono as tip.


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 26, 2020)

If this opens up again may I visit! Can bring black microscope


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 26, 2020)

If you reopen I’d like to come! I have a polka dot plastic pool (or NMT if you prefer)


----------



## UwU Dami (Apr 26, 2020)

If you reopen please let me know! I can stop by and drop a NMT!


----------



## snowchone (Apr 26, 2020)

If you reopen let me know as well, I can bring a NMT!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 26, 2020)

I can bring nmt


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come, please ... I will bring bottled ship and flashy flower sign ❤
Or one NMT if you prefer


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 26, 2020)

DM when I have the chance


----------



## Trilliboo (Apr 26, 2020)

Id like to join! Dm whenevr pls tanks


----------



## Hobowire (Apr 26, 2020)

would love to come.  I could give a full stack of NMT (10x) for 6 visits.


----------



## Leen (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello, is this still available? Will pay in NMT


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 26, 2020)

hi, can i stop by?  i can give you a nmt


----------



## Firestorm16 (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I come over? I’ll pay in NMTs


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 26, 2020)

Let me know if I’m able to swing by!


----------



## fashions (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! Can I join the queue? ^^


----------



## racatl (Apr 26, 2020)

I can offer a couple of NMTs to join


----------



## chibby (Apr 26, 2020)

hi, i have two box sofa pieces in magenta! the end and the connecting center if you would like those! would be willing to give you both


----------



## alpacac (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a NMT and a
- Floating-biotope Planter (Brown)
- Plastic Pool (Orange)
and also a  Stovetop Espresso Maker (Red)!
Happy to pass these four on so DM if you would like to invite me over


----------



## necronoia (Apr 26, 2020)

would love to make a couple trips if possible!! can bring nmt per trip


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 26, 2020)

i can bring 2 nmt 4 the trouble if ur still open


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can i come? have nmt


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 26, 2020)

Still open for those that have posted, got about 7 trips lined up atm so be patient, will be doing this for a while 

Posts made after this one may not be addressed in a timely manner


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 26, 2020)

lmk if reopen i can bring NMT


----------



## NeoTK (Apr 26, 2020)

If reopen, I would like to come and make one or two trips please and thank you.


----------



## Raz (Apr 27, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Still open for those that have posted, got about 7 trips lined up atm so be patient, will be doing this for a while
> 
> Posts made after this one may not be addressed in a timely manner


Hi, just wanted to thank you for answering. I ended up selling at another island (I had sent them a message and they only answered after I posted here).


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 27, 2020)

Thread is now open to new friends again


----------



## Ritzbitz (Apr 27, 2020)

Can I come ? I need 4 rounds


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 27, 2020)

nvm - I need to sleep lol


----------



## necronoia (Apr 27, 2020)

not sure if I'm still in the queue from posting earlier, but just in case if not: still interested!! would like to do a couple trips and can pay nmt each time!!


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, can I join the queue please?


----------



## kayleee (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d like to come at possible, I would need to visit twice to sell all my turnips so I will bring 2 NMT!


----------



## solace (Apr 27, 2020)

May I join as well? Two trips 1 NMT each time?


----------



## punbun (Apr 27, 2020)

hey can i come please?  edit: 1 trip but can give 10 nmt for ur troubles!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 27, 2020)

id like to join the queue if possible (I’m revamping my whole town and I need moolah lol)


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi can i come pls?


----------



## usukifrenzy (Apr 27, 2020)

Could I join in too?  I could bring some NMT


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 27, 2020)

I will try to get to everyone! Please let me know how many trips youd like to make and expect lengthy wait times, thanks everyone!

Current Queue|
*Mayor Puffy
Dando
CassandraC*
*Draco*


----------



## Catto (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 27, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Current Queue|
> 
> 
> *necronoia
> ...


Hey! I'm going to leave the queue, thank you for your time!


----------



## minnue (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to join the queue if possible!
Kind of late edit but hoping to make two trips!


----------



## Puuhi (Apr 27, 2020)

Can I come? Edit: I'll need 2 trips .


----------



## PastaLegs (Apr 27, 2020)

May i join  the queue? Edit: i can do 4nmt for 4 trips. still good if only 1 trip allowed


----------



## Mayor Puffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

Me 2


----------



## CassandraC (Apr 27, 2020)

May i join the cue please, can bring NMT


----------



## Draco (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello i would like to sell ,only need 1 trip and have your fee of 1nmt .


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

1NMT , 1 trip for me


----------



## CassandraC (Apr 27, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> I will try to get to everyone! Please let me know how many trips youd like to make and expect lengthy wait times, thanks everyone!
> 
> Current Queue|
> *Ritzbitz
> ...


One trip for me and bringing NMT  will you be sending DM of dodo code?


----------



## usukifrenzy (Apr 27, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> I will try to get to everyone! Please let me know how many trips youd like to make and expect lengthy wait times, thanks everyone!
> 
> Current Queue|
> *Ritzbitz
> ...


Only 1 trip for me!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 27, 2020)

Two trips for me! Thank you!!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 27, 2020)

CassandraC said:


> One trip for me and bringing NMT  will you be sending DM of dodo code?


yes


----------



## carackobama (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, I’d like to come for one trip please! Will bring NMT


----------



## ataraxy (Apr 27, 2020)

would love to stop by, 2 trips ready with NMTs and some stuff from your wishlist but 1 trip is perfectly fine as well!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 27, 2020)

Are you accepting people again?  If yes can me and my husband come?


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 27, 2020)

can i come? 3 trips= 3 NMT


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 27, 2020)

Two trips each if we can but if only one I understand. Either way Thank you!


----------



## PastaLegs (Apr 27, 2020)

You can remove me from the queue. I will be needing sleep lol. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 27, 2020)

May I visit !!


----------



## Mayor Puffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> I will try to get to everyone! Please let me know how many trips youd like to make and expect lengthy wait times, thanks everyone!
> 
> Current Queue|
> *Queeniexo23
> ...


Yo, I have a Bottled Pirate Ship for you. That ok?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2020)

hi I would love to come sell I have tickets and would like to come more than once if possible

edit: i saw your comment i would like to come 4 times i will pay a ticket on each visit


----------



## Kelani (Apr 27, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you are still taking ppl. 
I would need 1 trip and bringing 1 nmt


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 27, 2020)

Would it be possible to make 5 trips? I'll pay NMT for all trips!


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello, if you are still open I can offer a pink box corner sofa. No rush, and if not that’s perfectly fine.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 27, 2020)

open for last hour


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 27, 2020)

I can bring 1 NMT for one trip!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 27, 2020)

May me and my husband come?


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can bring 1 NMT


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 27, 2020)

Aarrianna said:


> May me and my husband come?


dm'd you


----------



## lele (Apr 27, 2020)

I would love to come I will bring 1NMT


----------



## Quack (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still letting people in! Will bring an NMT


----------



## effiee (Apr 27, 2020)

If you’re still letting people in to sell, I’d love to come~


----------



## rianna221 (Apr 27, 2020)

willing to tip 1 nmt!


----------



## jcar (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi! if you are still letting people in, i'd like to come, thank you!


----------

